# Albuterol Vs Clen



## KingMoose (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm looking into both these research chems.

Work similarly, by very similar actions....


Other than dosing, what are the real-world differences?  What are each compounds strong suites/weaknesses?

Or is it 6 of one and half-dozen of the other?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 21, 2012)

I like albuterol better. I get the same effect as clen without the sides...specially the shakes, elevated bp and insomnia.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 21, 2012)

Very different. I do not believe albuterol is a beta 2 agonist. The FDA says clen has to high of an abuse potential. It is freely prescribed in Europe for asthma. It increases strength and burns fat...this is for certain. I do not believe that albuterol does these things...at least they don't to the extent that clen does.


----------



## alavov (Aug 17, 2012)

They are both b2-adrenergic receptor agonist. The difference is timing: Albuterol is very fast (half-life 1.6 hrs), whereas Clen is slow - hl 36 hrs. So to equal their effect one would need to take A 6-8 times a day. C - just one. As wiki says "... [Clen's] effects are more potent and longer-lasting as a stimulant and thermogenic drug."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clenbuterol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albuterol


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 17, 2012)

Never tried clen but 4mg of albut gave me the worst heart palpitations ive ever felt...i rather pop 100mg of ephedrine n drink a gallon of coffee


----------

